# eggs in a different basket



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am considering starting a service to the foreclosure buyer 
i know what im looking for here IE the bleach kilzed walls the substandard plumbing repairs and potential future issues 

we can see the band aid on the cancer its potentially a whole new spin off industry 

If the bank wants an HPIR why cant i give one to a buyer ?

chances are if its within 50 miles ive been through it once or twice

no discount applies and its a COD service 

we did prepurchase home inspections for years so we already have NACHI


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

THATS A GREAT IDEA!!!

Advertise on the radio and some cheap "penny saver" ads that you KNOW the "coverups" that the Service Companies and their Contractors do to fool the potential foreclosure buyer....

"Don't fall for the Buyer Beware and Buy As Is" Schedule your inspection asap by calling 68W30 TODAY before its to late!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Radio has not generated the first dollar in revenue for my business.

Maybe other markets would be different.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

68: That is a GREAT idea! You may have just opened up a whole new market for those that are "in the know". After all, most here have seen our fair share of hacked up work on these houses. 

BP: I agree, radio does nothing for actually generating revenue. It DOES however help create a "brand" for your company. If the spot is clever enough, and you have a fancy little slogan/jingle...it does stick. Research proves it. Unfortunately, it takes time and $ before the reward of it is seen. 

To this day, still being solicited by the "service" companies out there. I have zero regrets walking away from preservation work, the only way I'd go back is purely in rehab/repair work. Nothing else, period. It simply isn't worth the headaches, when you could be out doing things that are far more rewarding. Like this.....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

we need you to return to site as there is no closeup of a tape measure showing stud spacing and or showing nail placement LMAO


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh Geez what would make me laugh is reporting my own work to the owner


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

That whole "tape measure" picture thing is what caused me to kick SG to the curb. Our main rep clearly stated he absolutely wanted NO photos showing a tape measure in the grass, he wanted to see our equipment in the grass (harder to manipulate). So we obliged on a dozen or so properties that we "got authorizations" on over the phone. Low and behold the auditing department "reduced" our agreed upon amount for services due to lack of "verifiable photo proof of length of grass" to the tune of about $1,200. Needless to say, I lost my temper and they lost a vendor. Good riddens to them, been a fantastic 3 years without them. 
Fastforward to 7 days ago, I get a random email asking if we'd be interested in signing back on with them. Oh he$$ yes, may I please go through that BS again. 



68W30 said:


> we need you to return to site as there is no closeup of a tape measure showing stud spacing and or showing nail placement LMAO


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice remodel job P3.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Radio ads been working GREAT for me  Thank goodness! 

P3 would have heard it if he quits listening to that RAP Crap hahahaha:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tape measure photos are inaccurate and easily manipulated. The metal types can be pushed into the ground to read whatever is needed; the wood ones can be cut off on the ends. A photo of the mower sitting in the yard before and after gives a good perspective. No one from HUF or Fannie or Freddie wants those pics; they are simply another hoop to be used against you if they don't feel like paying for the job.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Back on topic, we got a call about two weeks ago from a regional out of Maryland. We get about one a month and pretty much blow them off as most of them are just not worth the time. Referred to us by a local broker (who know little about how they work). Guy left a message after hours to contact them for work. I text the guy to email a price list and specifics over and we'll have a look. Nothing. Same guy calls again over last weekend; wants to talk to me about doing some work in our area. Monday morning I do a seach on his company. No website, nothing comes up about their name at all. Send the guy another email to send me your price list and specifics, I'll be glad to look it over and get back with you, on the phone, once I have something in hand. No response. Moral of the story, the preservation basket has a hole in the bottom of it, and if you keep all your eggs in it, eventually you will get home with an empty basket.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

P3+ said:


> That whole "tape measure" picture thing is what caused me to kick SG to the curb. Our main rep clearly stated he absolutely wanted NO photos showing a tape measure in the grass, he wanted to see our equipment in the grass (harder to manipulate). So we obliged on a dozen or so properties that we "got authorizations" on over the phone. Low and behold the auditing department "reduced" our agreed upon amount for services due to lack of "verifiable photo proof of length of grass" to the tune of about $1,200. Needless to say, I lost my temper and they lost a vendor. Good riddens to them, been a fantastic 3 years without them.
> Fastforward to 7 days ago, I get a random email asking if we'd be interested in signing back on with them. Oh he$$ yes, may I please go through that BS again.


You my friend have hit the nail on the head. I too am contemplating getting out and finishing my last 2 lots with houses and riding offinto the sunset fat dumb ( so the nationals think) and laughing all the way to retirement. Live in teh houses 2 years and if it is your primary residence, capital gains are TAX FREE so roll the money into your IRA and you are down home. You young guys DO THIS build iit your self and start a firm and stable future !! It is allowed, or at least was( who knows with todays ever changing economy and tax rule changes) to make up to 500K off of many sales. One rule is tho that you have to move into a bigger house. We started with a 1200 SQFT ( hot market) and then went to a 3100 and now are in a 3300 SQFT property. They are just i=nvestments, white walls and formica. Entry level priced as such and for the working man. Will carry paper on last one. that is where you will get a better than average return. BAloon payment up front and first 5 years are 98% interest.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Tape measure photos are inaccurate and easily manipulated. The metal types can be pushed into the ground to read whatever is needed; the wood ones can be cut off on the ends. A photo of the mower sitting in the yard before and after gives a good perspective. No one from HUF or Fannie or Freddie wants those pics; they are simply another hoop to be used against you if they don't feel like paying for the job.


:thumbup:you mean to say that someone has a broken wooden ruler that has six inches missing to hit the over 24 inches mark ?? wow next i bet they will kick the measuring wheel and add 10 feet each way to break the 5000 square foot mark or wait maybe get the helper to kinda crouch down while you take a kinda upward shot :thumbup::thumbupictures 

i got burned the same way once or twice i take the same pics regardless just dont send them if they dont want em but i gottem for later so any way had this girl worked for me who was 4 11 stood her on a crate and showed her to be 5 7 used her as an indicator for grass height debris heights etc etc etc and she fit through basement windows my fat butt wouldnt


----------

